# Angelbedingungen in England/Schottland?



## Mc Cloud (10. Juni 2007)

|wavey: Hi!
Weiß jemand zufällig zu welchen Bedingungen man in England/Schottland angeln darf?
Darf jeder überall und ohne Gebühr?
Gruß aus H. an der L.


----------



## Case (10. Juni 2007)

*AW: Angelbedingungen in England/Schottland?*

So auf's geratewohl einen Angelurlaub machen kannst vergessen. Zumindest in Schottland solltest Du da vorher was buchen. Manchmal bekommt man Tageskarten für kleinere Bäche. Die Preise sind fetzig, man darf fast überall nur mit der Fliegenrute angeln. Ich würde Dir empfehlen, dich vorher *sehr gut *zu informieren. Evtl. auch schon vor Urlaubsbeginn Deine Karten zu besorgen. 
Für die guten Lachsflüsse in Schottland sind Karten manchmal schon Monate vorher vergeben. Und Schweineteuer. 

Case


----------



## mipo (10. Juni 2007)

*AW: Angelbedingungen in England/Schottland?*



Mc Cloud schrieb:


> |wavey: Hi!
> Weiß jemand zufällig zu welchen Bedingungen man in England/Schottland angeln darf?
> Darf jeder überall und ohne Gebühr?
> Gruß aus H. an der L.


 
Für England kann ich dir nur sagen das die Fishinglisenz bei den Postämtern gibt. Es ist aber keine billige Angelegenheit. Wie es in Schottland gehandhabt wird kann ich dir nicht sagen. #h Ohne Erlaubnisschein würde ich nicht angeln auch teuer wenn du kontrolliert wirst.


----------



## scotishpike (14. Juni 2007)

*AW: Angelbedingungen in England/Schottland?*

Hi ya Mc Cloud,

wenn du in Schottland angeln möchtest ist dies an jedem Loch ( See ) insofern frei und kostenlos solange du nicht auf Forellen angelst, dh. angelst du auf Hecht benötigst du keine Erlaubnis.
Hast du es mitunter auf Forellen abgesehen musst du dir beim örtlichen Verein oder Postamt evtl. auch Hotel eine permission/ permit kaufen.
Hier einige gute Adressen für mehr Informationen:
http://www.fishscotland.com
http://www.fishing-uk-scotland.com
http://www.fish.visitscotland.com

Tipp: Für gute und große Hechte vom Ufer kann ich dir Loch Venachar bei Callandar ( Stirling ) und besonders Loch Freuchie ( Foto ) bei Aberfeldy wo man im knietiefen Wasser Hechte auf Makrele fangen kann und die werden dort bis zu 1,20 m groß und sind dort täglich zu kriegen.
Tight lines

Scotishpike


----------



## anglerbraut (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: Angelbedingungen in England/Schottland?*

Hallo, Scotishpike

wollte heuer im Herbst auch grobe Richtung Schottland auf Hechte angeln, Kann zwar auch Fliegenfischen, aber die Forellen sind da ja ziemlich teuer, wie man hört.

Hat jemand noch gewisse Tipps? Mit Unterkunft oder worauf man beim Flug achten sollte? Paßt der Herbst in Schottland oder gäbe es bessere Reisezeiten?
Bin für alles dankbar.:l
Kann dafür Auskunft über Angeln in Finnland geben.#c
Also wir werden wahrscheinlich Unterkunft an einem Loch nehmen und dann Boot- und Uferangeln.
Danke an alle

Gruß Anglerbraut#h


----------



## scotishpike (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: Angelbedingungen in England/Schottland?*

Hallo Anglerbraut,

so teuer wird es nicht werden wenn du z. B. an Loch Freuchie auf Forellen angeln möchtest kostet dich das am Tag ca. 15 € und einen Teil des Flusses der dazu gehört kannst du ebenfalls  mit beangeln. Im Allgemeinen kann man sagen das das Angeln auf Hecht kostenlos und das Angeln auf Forellen nicht allzu teuer ist. Es sei denn das Gewässer beherbergt auch Lachse dann wird es etwas teurer.
Eine genaue Reisezeit kann ich dir nicht empfehlen, es scheint zur jeder Jahreszeit die Sonne ( im allg. alle 5 min. nach dem Regen ). September bis Mitte Oktober sollte es dann schon sein, alles andere könnte je nach Gegend kalt werden, zumal an den meisten Gewässer im Oktober die Saison auf Forellen endet.
Am besten stöberst du mal in den Internet Seiten die ich nur empfehlen kann oder du besorgst dir das Buch " The Scottish Fishing Book "( ISBN Nr.: 1-84204-020-0 ) hier findest du alle wichtigen Gewässer, Adressen und Methoden beschrieben die man braucht um erfolgreich in Schottland zu angeln.
Ich hoffe ich konnte dir ein wenig weiterhelfen.
Tight Lines

Scotishpike  #6


----------

